# Need White LED 120mm Fans



## singh_dd93 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have setup a new rig and my cabinet is 400R. I have also installed 4 CM fans(pack of 4 120mm fans).
I want 2 120mm fans with white LEDs. Searched the net but unable to find anything reasonable.
Can some one plz give the link or If any one wants to sell it.


----------



## Myth (Dec 2, 2012)

Theitdepot - Antec Tricool 120mm Case Fan


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is anything cheaper than this available. Was thinking of buying 2 fans within 900


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

some CM BC series LED 120mm was available at 500 bucks each - try to find them r else you may have to go with some CM/ DC fans but none of them are white LED fans.


----------

